# Ariens 24 vs 28 vs Toro 826 oxe



## kgloff

Looking for some assistance in picking a new snow blower. Mostly due to budget I'm looking at a new Ariens Deluxe 24, Deluxe 28 and the Toro 826oxe. Driveway is 2.5 cars wide and about 3 cars long. We average about 100" of snow a year give or take. Most is lake effect but we do get the wet, heavy stuff as well. Hoping for it to be good with the EOD. I'm not considering used at this point because I'm tired of making repairs and want the 3-5 year warranty period. Current snow blower is a late 70s Gilson 8hp 26". Since I've never used any of these, I'm looking for some opinions on the machines.

The 24 and the 28 are nearly identical. Would I be better off with the 24 than the 28 given that they use the same engine or is the 254 big enough for either?

Is the 826oxe comparable in capability even though it weighs 46lbs less, has a smaller impeller, tires and auger?


----------



## nwcove

jmo.......the 24" ariens would make you quite happy.


----------



## tpenfield

Toro 826OXE


----------



## Doylee4693

A little food for thought, ariens 3 year warranty doesnt cover the motor, the motor warranty is good for 2 years. Toro carries a three year and the motor is covered. If you buy before or on the 31’st of this month they extend the warranty another year for free.


----------



## Cardo111

Good line up. I would go with the Ariens Deluxe 24 it offers robust Ariens build quality along with enough power being a 24 inch machine the 254cc engine works well with this model, next would be the Toro 826 OXE. I owned an Ariens Deluxe 28 with the 254cc engine it is underpowered when working the plow pile it was great everywhere else but for me that is the true test of a snowblower. Best of luck please post some pics when you get your new machine.


----------



## drmerdp

I really like toros quick chute controls. But I’m not a fan of a 254cc engine on anything bigger then a 24” bucket. Granted your mostly getting fluffy lake effect snow. 

Tough call. But I’d lean Toro.


----------



## kgloff

Doylee4693 said:


> A little food for thought, ariens 3 year warranty doesnt cover the motor, the motor warranty is good for 2 years. Toro carries a three year and the motor is covered. If you buy before or on the 31’st of this month they extend the warranty another year for free.


Good catch, I didn't realize that. It kind of gets lost in the details. 

If I go with an Ariens I'll be adding the extended warranty. That provides additional 2 years on the engine warranty and the machine warranty if I read it correctly.


----------



## GoBlowSnow

Deluxe 24


----------



## kgloff

Visited the local dealer today to compare the Deluxe 24 with the 826 oxe. What a difference in physical size. The dealer explains that the Toro is a compact model and the deluxe 24 is the low end of the full size chassis. A more comparable Toro machine to the Deluxe 24 would be the HD 826 oxe model. The HD and the deluxe 24 are closer in physical size, but the Toro HD 826 oxe is $300 more and it has the power steering instead of autoturn. How do I explain the extra $324 to the wife?


----------



## sscotsman

drmerdp said:


> Granted your mostly getting fluffy lake effect snow.


Lake Effect snow is not more fluffy, or less fluffy, than any other snow!  It all depends on the temperature..Lake effect snow can be wet and slushy, or dry and fluffy, depending on the temp..same as any other snow.

If you live in a Lake Effect snow region, all it means is you generally get *more* snow that other nearby areas that are outside the lake effect bands..but the type of snow can be highly variable with lake effect.

Buffalo has been getting lake effect rain for the past week..its not at all fluffy. 

Scot


----------



## Doylee4693

kgloff said:


> Visited the local dealer today to compare the Deluxe 24 with the 826 oxe. What a difference in physical size. The dealer explains that the Toro is a compact model and the deluxe 24 is the low end of the full size chassis. A more comparable Toro machine to the Deluxe 24 would be the HD 826 oxe model. The HD and the deluxe 24 are closer in physical size, but the Toro HD 826 oxe is $300 more and it has the power steering instead of autoturn. How do I explain the extra $324 to the wife?


I agree that the ariens makes a better machine.. bigger impeller, bigger tires, and a steel chute. Im not fond of the lct motors or any motor made from china for that matter, thats why I personally picked the toro for the better warranty... I think dollar for dollar the ariens is probly the best machine in the price range. Ive seen to much negative stuff about lct to give them a chance... ive seen good too but why risk it?


----------



## drmerdp

sscotsman said:


> Lake Effect snow is not more fluffy, or less fluffy, than any other snow!  It all depends on the temperature..Lake effect snow can be wet and slushy, or dry and fluffy, depending on the temp..same as any other snow.
> 
> If you live in a Lake Effect snow region, all it means is you generally get *more* snow that other nearby areas that are outside the lake effect bands..but the type of snow can be highly variable with lake effect.
> 
> Buffalo has been getting lake effect rain for the past week..its not at all fluffy.
> 
> Scot


lol, good to know. Perhaps it’s fluffier more then not. :wink2:


----------



## jtclays

Doylee4693 said:


> Im not fond of the lct motors or any motor made from china for that matter, thats why I personally picked the toro for the better warranty... I think dollar for dollar the ariens is probly the best machine in the price range. Ive seen to much negative stuff about lct to give them a chance... ive seen good too but why risk it?


What


----------



## Doylee4693

jtclays said:


> What's your research say about Loncin engines.......Toro's engine.........made in China (many Toro blowers assembled in Mexico)? :grin:
> Not much you can do about engine choice on OPE anymore, however an informed decision is preferred.


I said I picked the toro for the warranty, now reread it twice and then respond with less attitude ok:grin:


----------



## wfd44

I have the Toro HD 826 OXE and it is fantastic. Particularly with th EOD. With the wheel clutches and electric start my week from actually likes to run it - that should be worth an extra $324.


----------



## 351beno

My vote goes to toro HD. I sell both and they are both good snowblowers. But the toro has a lot better stuff for 300 more. The quick stick is awesome, anti-clog, harder "sheer pins", and the steering is a lot better. We find the toros need less repairs and the parts don't wear as fast. Toro has not changed the power maxs much in the 14 or so years they have been making them because they work. Ariens newer setup is working good to but they change them so much every few years. Seems they fix one problem and make another.


----------



## kgloff

kgloff said:


> Good catch, I didn't realize that. It kind of gets lost in the details.
> 
> If I go with an Ariens I'll be adding the extended warranty. That provides additional 2 years on the engine warranty and the machine warranty if I read it correctly.


I thought the engine warranty being only 2 years was kind of strange so I sent an email to Ariens about the engine warranty and their response was, "The engine warranty on the Deluxe 24 sno-thro is 3 years for any manufacturing defect."


----------



## Doylee4693

kgloff said:


> I thought the engine warranty being only 2 years was kind of strange so I sent an email to Ariens about the engine warranty and their response was, "The engine warranty on the Deluxe 24 sno-thro is 3 years for any manufacturing defect."


Thats strange, my ariens dealer mentioned the motor has its own warranty and showed me the warranty info and according to the document I read he was correct. It stated “Engines are covered by engine manufacturer’s warranty. Refer to engine manufacturer’s warranty statement.” to which I cant find on lct website there warranty for the axmotor but i was shown a book he had on ariens and it stated if I remember correct “ most lct motors are covered under a two year warranty” I dont mind being wrong, but it was hard trying to figure out with toro if the motors are covered with there warranty or not, not even the toro representitive I spoke with over the phone knew... miserable process


----------



## jtclays

Doylee4693 said:


> I said I picked the toro for the warranty, now reread it twice and then respond with less attitude ok:grin:


No.:dry:


----------



## bearlindsay

I've had an Ariens Deluxe 28 SHO for 2 winter's now. I haven't had any problems except mice nesting under the tank during the summer. 
I live in Central CT (mostly wet and heavy snow and some lighter stuff occasionally) and I have a 250' driveway with parking for 3 cars at the end, but I also go all the way around the house for the oil fill and to create running trails for the pup. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## kgloff

bearlindsay said:


> I've had an Ariens Deluxe 28 SHO for 2 winter's now. I haven't had any problems except mice nesting under the tank during the summer.
> I live in Central CT (mostly wet and heavy snow and some lighter stuff occasionally) and I have a 250' driveway with parking for 3 cars at the end, but I also go all the way around the house for the oil fill and to create running trails for the pup.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I wasn't considering the Ariens 28 sho because it appeared to be out of my price range. However, yesterday I saw that one of the websites has it for $1199, which makes it $100 less than the toro HD 826 oxe. If I'm considering the HD 826, I might as well consider the 28 sho too.


----------



## kgloff

kgloff said:


> I wasn't considering the Ariens 28 sho because it appeared to be out of my price range. However, yesterday I saw that one of the websites has it for $1199, which makes it $100 less than the toro HD 826 oxe. If I'm considering the HD 826, I might as well consider the 28 sho too.


For those that have purchased a snowblower from an online retailer have you tried to take it to a local dealer for warranty service and been refused, or given delayed service because you didn't buy the snowblower from the dealer? I've heard the stories for online purchases and the big box stores but have never purchased from an online retailer. The local big box stores have an agreement with a local shop to do their work.


----------



## Dauntae

Most warranty shops are not allowed to refuse warranty work, if the do Ariens or who ever lists them as a warranty service center will be having a word with them, as for getting put at the bottom of the list all depends on the shop doing the work. Some yes others no.


----------



## 69ariens

I know that if you buy at hd and you bring it back for warranty work , it may sit there a week before repairing dealer even picks it up at he. Then the dealer has it a week. Best to buy at a dealer. Your local dealer is always the best place to buy equipment you depend on.


----------



## bearlindsay

Cardo111 said:


> Good line up. I would go with the Ariens Deluxe 24 it offers robust Ariens build quality along with enough power being a 24 inch machine the 254cc engine works well with this model, next would be the Toro 826 OXE. I owned an Ariens Deluxe 28 with the 254cc engine it is underpowered when working the plow pile it was great everywhere else but for me that is the true test of a snowblower. Best of luck please post some pics when you get your new machine.





kgloff said:


> I wasn't considering the Ariens 28 sho because it appeared to be out of my price range. However, yesterday I saw that one of the websites has it for $1199, which makes it $100 less than the toro HD 826 oxe. If I'm considering the HD 826, I might as well consider the 28 sho too.


I was in Home Depot earlier and I took a peak at the Ariens blowers. My Deluxe 28 SHO has the AX306 engine found on the Deluxe 30 but the regular Deluxe 28 had the smaller 254 engine. 

Have you picked a new machine yet? 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## kgloff

bearlindsay said:


> I was in Home Depot earlier and I took a peak at the Ariens blowers. My Deluxe 28 SHO has the AX306 engine found on the Deluxe 30 but the regular Deluxe 28 had the smaller 254 engine.
> 
> Have you picked a new machine yet?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I haven't picked one up yet. Of the original list I was looking at I've dropped the Deluxe 28 for the Deluxe 28 SHO. I also added the Toro 37797 828 oxe and the Toro HD 828 oxe. The 37797 has bigger tires and sits higher which is better for me. The Toro HD is more on par with the Ariens models I am looking at.

I'm also making one last attempt at fixing my late 70s gilson. If I can get it through one more winter I can buy a new snow blower in the spring when prices might be better.


----------



## thelatinst

I came here basically to ask the same question. I did last winter with a 1982 Ariens ST(2+2) with a 5 hp engine and augur drive, and it's not something I can do again. I've got it narrowed down to two models: the Ariens Deluxe 24 and the Toro 826 OXE. Both seem to have their advantages; for instance, I like the chute control on the Toro and the all-metal construction on the Ariens. The most important consideration for me at this point is which will get through the plow mound best: I live at the end of a cul de sac, and the plowman has a habit of dropping his load right in front of my drive.

So which will do best cutting through a 3-foot plow mound?


----------



## GoBlowSnow

Deluxe 28 SHO.


----------



## thelatinst

Not in my price range, I'm afraid. I'm looking to choose between those two models.


----------



## GoBlowSnow

If space is not an issue, then go with the Deluxe 30.


----------



## thelatinst

GoBlowSnow said:


> If space is not an issue, then go with the Deluxe 30.


Why not go all out and suggest the Pro 36? I was told this was a friendly and helpful place, but it appears it's a place for "Senior Member" trolls to mess with new members looking for honest advice. I got better advice on Facebook.


----------



## bearlindsay

thelatinst said:


> Why not go all out and suggest the Pro 36? I was told this was a friendly and helpful place, but it appears it's a place for "Senior Member" trolls to mess with new members looking for honest advice. I got better advice on Facebook.


As you can see in this thread, people like the OP that write a nice post asking for any help making a decision receive some genuine assistance.

However, the people that try to hijack another person's thread with their own requests are just opening themselves up to the ridicule. 

Besides, how do you even know if the suggestion to go with the 28 SHO was even directed at you? Maybe he was guiding the OP? 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## GoBlowSnow

thelatinst said:


> Why not go all out and suggest the Pro 36? I was told this was a friendly and helpful place, but it appears it's a place for "Senior Member" trolls to mess with new members looking for honest advice. I got better advice on Facebook.


Where did that come from? Calm down. I suggested the Delxue 30 because it has the same engine as the Deluxe-28SHO but may be less expensive. I use several of the 30s and they handle things nicely. If you can't consider the deluxe 30 and you are dead set on the 2 models you listed, then I'd go with the 826 over the 24.


----------



## kgloff

GoBlowSnow said:


> Where did that come from? Calm down. I suggested the Delxue 30 because it has the same engine as the Deluxe-28SHO but may be less expensive. I use several of the 30s and they handle things nicely. If you can't consider the deluxe 30 and you are dead set on the 2 models you listed, then I'd go with the 826 over the 24.


Why the 826 over the 24? FYI: The 28sho is $200 less than the deluxe 30.


----------



## NewLaw83

kgloff said:


> Why the 826 over the 24? FYI: The 28sho is $200 less than the deluxe 30.


If its between the 826 and the Deluxe 24 then I would choose the 826 because of it being 2 inches wider and better chute control.


----------



## GoBlowSnow

What's the price difference between the 28SHO and the 826? My reason for suggesting the 826 over the deluxe 24 is the number of comments on here over the past few years about how dissapointed deluxe 24 owners were regarding the power of the 24 when it comes to the stuff the street plows leave at the end of the driveway. I am personally not a fan of the the plastic joysticks on the Toros, but I'm not a fan of plastic on snowblowers in general. That being said, I haven't seen anyone on here complain about the chute control yet.


----------



## thelatinst

bearlindsay said:


> However, the people that try to hijack another person's thread with their own requests are just opening themselves up to the ridicule.


I apologize if my question is seen as thread hijacking. In most forums on which I post, creating a new thread to ask essentially the same question would be considered very poor form. That is why I searched for and found an existing, recent thread asking about the two models I was considering and posted my question here.



GoBlowSnow said:


> Where did that come from?


I asked about two specific models which would handle the plow ridge better, and rather than answering the question you suggested a third. That's fine. But, when I told you that the 28 SHO was out of my price range, you suggested a fourth _even more expensive_ model. That's pretty hard to take as anything but being deliberately unhelpful.

FWIW, I purchased the Deluxe 24 last night and it should be delivered sometime next week. It may not be the perfect machine, but it seems to me to be the best compromise in my price range. Several people on another forum and IRL recommended it and gave positive reports about its performance in my area. In any case, it should be significantly better than my 1982 augur-driven ST 2+2.


----------

